# Sasaki Trumpet (UPDATE) | Musical Sampling



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 18, 2021)

*UPDATE: *We’ve submitted a free update to all existing customers of Sasaki Trumpet. Update the library through Pulse and our new “Fat Lead” patches will drop into the Instruments folder (just so long as the folder structure/destination hasn’t been messed with). This is the louder/brassier trumpet that can be heard in our Austin Saxes demos (especially “Lost Woods”). 

We’ve also introduced the *Austin Bundle* that includes both the trumpet and saxes. Enjoy!

———

Hi folks,

We're happy to finally announce and release our latest sample baby, *Sasaki Trumpet!*


Atelier Series *Sasaki Trumpet* is a legato trumpet library performed by session musician and educator, Mikio (Miki) Sasaki.

Recorded at Orb Studios in Austin, Texas – the goal was to create a responsive/snappy instrument full of energy, vibe and utility. One decision we made to help facilitate this goal was to record all of the material in a dry studio space. This way you have the option to really customize the sound before hitting it with your favorite reverb.

Part of the character of a trumpet performance is attributed to the style and quality of vibrato. We asked Miki to perform vibrato that could suit a variety of energetic contexts appropriately for each setup. We also recorded the legato in an “impulsive” fashion to capture transitions that are more contextually-relevant; suited for energetic lines with real movement.

Wind instruments (certainly brass) tend to share changes in intonation depending on dynamics, range and difficulty of a passage. We’ve provided two variations of each patch to give composers the option to include performances with their natural, internal tuning intact.

Lastly, we also recorded a wonderfully-emotive flugelhorn with an entirely different legato performance style and vibrato; suited for emotional and cinematic contexts. A real beaut’.

Available now: $99

Check it out here: *Sasaki Trumpet*


**


​


----------



## Mikro93 (Oct 18, 2021)

That is some proper jazzing right there!

Congrats on the release, it sounds really good


----------



## Denkii (Oct 18, 2021)

Aaron you're on fire lately.
Damn you...


----------



## Batrawi (Oct 18, 2021)

The rest of the band plz!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 18, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> The rest of the band plz!


😉


----------



## pulsedownloader (Oct 18, 2021)

Sounds incredible!


----------



## tritonely (Oct 18, 2021)

Amazing! Of course after the day I decided I would only buy SA The Ton this year, you release this gem... Gonna have to live a month on bread and water haha.


----------



## chapbot (Oct 18, 2021)

Holy crap... This company... Has really got their act together... What fantastic products!


----------



## Snarf (Oct 18, 2021)

Sounds great!


----------



## rottoy (Oct 18, 2021)

I've only spent five minutes with this library and I'm absolutely smitten by it.
*Please* give a few more brass instruments the same amount of love you've given here, 
because this is *magical! *Take my money!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2021)

The Sasaki Trumpet sounds amazing.

Love the fact it has no key-switches. 

Q. Can it be used for Mariachi music ? and for trumpet style of Classic-Western movie scores ?

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2021)

@Aaron Sapp ,

Do you think it can perform this type of Trumpet/Flugelhorn phrases ?


----------



## rottoy (Oct 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Q. Can it be used for Mariachi music ? and for trumpet style of Classic-Western movie scores ?
> 
> Thanks.


Workhorse patch loaded up, with a Kontakt IR. Doesn't even break a sweat.
View attachment WorkhorseCall.mp3


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2021)

rottoy said:


> Workhorse patch loaded up, with a Kontakt IR. Doesn't even break a sweat.
> View attachment WorkhorseCall.mp3


Awesome, sound so agile, and detailed ! Love it 🧡 (THANKS) 

I'm sure it would sound even better with dedicated high-quality 3rd party reverb. 

OK. I'm convinced. I will surely purchase the Sasaki Trumpet


----------



## rottoy (Oct 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Awesome, sound so agile, and detailed ! Love it 🧡 (THANKS)
> 
> I'm sure it would sound even better with dedicated high-quality 3rd party reverb.
> 
> OK. I'm convinced. I will surely purchase the Sasaki Trumpet


It's by far the most fun I've ever had using a brass sample library.
*Actually* *instantly* playable and just works.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2021)

rottoy said:


> It's by far the most fun I've ever had using a brass sample library.
> *Actually* *instantly* playable and just works.


THANKS for the positive feedback. 

That's quite a statement. I wonder if they have plans for other Brass/Woodwind Instruments as well, using the same concept of the Sasaki Trumpet ?


----------



## Kent (Oct 18, 2021)

rottoy said:


> Workhorse patch loaded up, with a Kontakt IR. Doesn't even break a sweat.
> View attachment WorkhorseCall.mp3


Dang


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 18, 2021)

Awesome! Really glad there's a Flugelhorn!!


----------



## rottoy (Oct 18, 2021)

Another test, using the "Workhorse","Harmon No Stem" and "Emotional Flugelhorn" playing in unison.
Pushed back a bit using a Kontakt IR.

First one is panned right, the second one is the default centered.
View attachment BondFigure.mp3

View attachment FastFigures.mp3


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 18, 2021)

WO WO WO WOW! 😘This sounds amazing! 🎶 ❤️🎶
I hope there’s a tenor and alto sax on the horizon 👍


----------



## jules (Oct 18, 2021)

Sounds incredible !


----------



## Henu (Oct 19, 2021)

rottoy said:


> the second one


AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH I'm losing my mind over here! Where is that clip from? I can't recall it and it drives me nuts!


----------



## AudioLoco (Oct 19, 2021)

I usually don't need a trumpet like this (non orchestral) but this sounds really, really good!
I have recorded a lot of live Jazz stuff, and this sounds stunning, I'm impressed!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 19, 2021)

rottoy said:


> Another test, using the "Workhorse","Harmon No Stem" and "Emotional Flugelhorn" playing in unison.
> Pushed back a bit using a Kontakt IR.
> 
> First one is panned right, the second one is the default centered.
> ...


Unfortunately I remained unshaken, yet oddly stirred.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 19, 2021)

This is possibly the best set of demos I've heard for a trumpet. I'm no brass expert, mind you, but I'm keenly aware of how stilted or fake they can sound. I think the fake sound is partly due to the fact that I've heard so many brass synth sounds that my brain has been trained to think synth when I hear less than fully rich and dynamic brass, even if it does sound realistic.


----------



## rottoy (Oct 19, 2021)

Henu said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH I'm losing my mind over here! Where is that clip from? I can't recall it and it drives me nuts!


Probably the first part of the "Get Smart" theme.


----------



## Henu (Oct 19, 2021)

But it's not!! Aaargh! There is no god!!!!


----------



## Evans (Oct 19, 2021)

I appreciate that the difference between the intro prices and standard prices aren't vastly different. It doesn't encourage the panicked buying that we often see with other deals.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 19, 2021)

Wow. 
I'm not in the market for that kind of sound... But that's a fantastic one ! 
Good job.


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 19, 2021)

D: Does somebody else feel like this could go nicely with Tokio Strings?...


----------



## rottoy (Oct 19, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> D: Does somebody else feel like this could go nicely with Tokio Strings?...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks a lot, guys. Was quite the bear to produce (honestly they're all bears), but very happy with the feedback. 

We definitely have some other projects in the works and as per usual will keep you apprised when the time comes!


----------



## Batrawi (Oct 19, 2021)

@Aaron Sapp is porbably the only developer who makes me pull the trigger without a second thought... Heck my visa credit is currently overlimit and I'm not even in serious need of this instrument - but I know I'll definetly need it later. Man I will keep humting you the rest of my life until you make a chamber strings library with a normale vibrato coz that will really be a game-over to the competition and to my poor wallet that keeps being drained in search of "THE" proper string library.

On a more serious note, could you also please consider a French Horn in this upcoming/anticipated collection? I understand it's not a common band/jazz instrument, but when it's done properly, with the right style (as this Sasaki trumpet) it can do wonders


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 19, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> @Aaron Sapp
> On a more serious note, could you also please consider a French Horn in this upcoming/anticipated collection? I understand it's not a common band/jazz instrument, but when it's done properly, with the right style (as this Sasaki trumpet) it can do wonders



We generally try to produce instruments that have wider utility. My knee-jerk reaction to your suggestion is, "who is looking for a dry french horn?" Maybe I'm smoking doobies with this question?

With that said, the flugelhorn we recorded produced a sound between a trumpet and french horn and I _really_ dig how that one turned out too. Hmm... 🤨


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 19, 2021)

I can totally hear this on the French horn solo in "For no one" by the Beatles.


----------



## chapbot (Oct 19, 2021)

Just downloaded. This thing is >>stellar<<

All devs should take note. Sounds super real, super easy to play, super simple... right out of the box. Please make violin, cello, viola, flute, clarinet and oboe next, please


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2021)

chapbot said:


> Just downloaded. This thing is >>stellar<<
> 
> All devs should take note. Sounds super real, super easy to play, super simple... right out of the box. Please make violin, cello, viola, flute, clarinet and oboe next, please


Yup.

Purchased the Sasaki Trumpet as well, this Trumpet sounds fantastic, and there are no key-switches, or any other BS to deal with, just play it and enjoy, using some pitch bend adds a nice flare to it. CC1 controls Dynamics. That's it. 

Thanks to Musical Sampling for making such a great sounding Virtual Trumpet.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 20, 2021)

Wrote this OTOS....

Here is the rundown, first sounds great, plays fantastic, absolutely nothing to tweak except reverb. A very fair assortment of trumpets, flugels and mutes especially considering price. Will become my go to jazz trumpet for mockups. I like it a lot better than Birth of the Trumpet (though BOTT can do soft better), as it plays natural right from the start, no delay. The potential downside depending on usage, it is one dynamic layer (abet probably the most useful one). No staccatos, though the playable runs patch can handle most needed staccatos. Legato so nimble you can play trills effortlessly. Two things I notice with all libraries recorded using a performance to create the samples is the flow is way improved but there is a slight artifact created between notes, this is for all performance recorded libraries not just referring to this trumpet. The trade off for me and the cohesiveness of playing patches that feel played is preferable to the slight artifacts created making patches....a winner!


----------



## NoamL (Oct 20, 2021)

Amazing sound - I was going to pass on this anyway because I don't really need it... and then I got a rush project in for tomorrow that needs cup mute tpt! The fates are smiling!


----------



## Garlu (Oct 21, 2021)

It sounds fantastic! Great job Aaron!
I picked it up this morning for a last minute source cue they asked for... and, it did the job really well! As Craig pointed out: reverb off and I wish the "workhouse" patch would have a f-ff more brassy layer when cc#1 is all the way up. Otherwise, it's a fantastic library! 

I am digging your Anthem and PLCK libraries too. Very useful!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Oct 21, 2021)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Thanks a lot, guys. Was quite the bear to produce (honestly they're all bears), but very happy with the feedback.
> 
> We definitely have some other projects in the works and as per usual will keep you apprised when the time comes!


yeah.... but grizzly bears? polar bears? Pandas? 

That fast runs patch is fast enough to get away from any decent size bear.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 22, 2021)

guydoingmusic said:


> yeah.... but grizzly bears? polar bears? Pandas?
> 
> That fast runs patch is fast enough to get away from any decent size bear.


This is definitely what it feels like sometimes. 😂


----------



## Batrawi (Oct 22, 2021)

Aaron Sapp said:


> "who is looking for a dry french horn?" Maybe I'm smoking doobies with this question?
> 
> With that said, the flugelhorn we recorded produced a sound between a trumpet and french horn and I _really_ dig how that one turned out too.


...never mind Aaron... gimme those doobies and now I got the guts to tune the flugelhorn down -12 semitones and guess what? I liked how it can passably sound like a french horn 

View attachment Sasaki Horn.mp3


I also liked how the Resonator from PLCK fits like a glove in this piece


----------



## guydoingmusic (Oct 23, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> ...never mind Aaron... gimme those doobies and now I got the guts to tune the flugelhorn down -12 semitones and guess what? I liked how it can passably sound like a french horn
> 
> View attachment Sasaki Horn.mp3
> 
> ...


Great track!!! Even tuned down, it's still nimble... I'm pleasantly surprised. Now... where's my cowboy boots?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 23, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> ...never mind Aaron... gimme those doobies and now I got the guts to tune the flugelhorn down -12 semitones and guess what? I liked how it can passably sound like a french horn
> 
> View attachment Sasaki Horn.mp3
> 
> ...


Oh nice, dude. Wouldn't have considered trying to tune down the Flugelhorn, but it makes sense with the timbre. Totally serviceable!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 23, 2021)

Figured I'd try it as a section leader, also used it as a placeholder soloist till I bring in a human who actually does this full time, in a few minutes playing not bad. The rest of the section is Session Hrns Pro.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtdzyyt0x8i7haw/Groove%205b%2010%2023.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Oct 23, 2021)

What does OTOS means?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 23, 2021)

On The Other Site

"The Sound Board"

BTW We are all one happy family.


----------



## odod (Oct 23, 2021)

damn VAT .. :(


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 23, 2021)

Sasaki Trumpet deserves _ got my $69. _ well before an xtra saturator . 
THX for helping with impressive impressions ! 🙏🏻


----------



## JohnBMears (Oct 25, 2021)

It's a good sounding instrument. As a brass player, I found it to be of great agility and sound!


----------



## AlanKPearce (Oct 25, 2021)

Wow! As a 'former" trumpet player, a long time ago in a galaxy far far away, this sound VERY realistic. The pure tone just blows me away! Like a few others, I don't need another sample library, but, where do I sign for this one? Really really well done. Total props!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 25, 2021)

Sharing my thoughts!


----------



## FireGS (Oct 25, 2021)

Has anyone tried this in an orchestral context? Just for fun?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Poesis Cello, Saskai Trumpet, or Angry Brass - which one? Aaagggh! It's so hard to choose, though the first two are the ones that impress me most and that would be fun to play with, the third would fill a major gap in my libraries.


----------



## MPortmann (Oct 28, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Wrote this OTOS....
> 
> Here is the rundown, first sounds great, plays fantastic, absolutely nothing to tweak except reverb. A very fair assortment of trumpets, flugels and mutes especially considering price. Will become my go to jazz trumpet for mockups. I like it a lot better than Birth of the Trumpet (though BOTT can do soft better), as it plays natural right from the start, no delay. The potential downside depending on usage, it is one dynamic layer (abet probably the most useful one). No staccatos, though the playable runs patch can handle most needed staccatos. Legato so nimble you can play trills effortlessly. Two things I notice with all libraries recorded using a performance to create the samples is the flow is way improved but there is a slight artifact created between notes, this is for all performance recorded libraries not just referring to this trumpet. The trade off for me and the cohesiveness of playing patches that feel played is preferable to the slight artifacts created making patches....a winner!





Aaron Sapp said:


> Friendly reminder: *HOURS LEFT* left to grab this lil’ beauty for the introductory price!
> 
> Check it out: *Sasaki Trumpet*


Are there any demos showing the Sasaki trumpet playing a slower and simple exposed melody? Thank you


----------



## MPortmann (Oct 28, 2021)

MPortmann said:


> Are there any demos showing the Sasaki trumpet playing a slower and simple exposed melody? Thank you





Aaron Sapp said:


> Friendly reminder: *HOURS LEFT* left to grab this lil’ beauty for the introductory price!
> 
> Check it out: *Sasaki Trumpet*


Guess Rain in Spain is closest demo. Was looking to see if Sasaki can come close to a Chris Botti ballad style w Harmon no stem for example. Sounds great! Thx


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 19, 2021)

This sounds fantastic. It's a shame I just discovered this now and missed the intro price. Doesn't look like it's going to return to intro price over Black Friday either.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 10, 2022)

The Freebies


Free Kontakt Instruments for composers, producers and songwriters.




musicalsampling.com





'Nuff said.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 10, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> The Freebies
> 
> 
> Free Kontakt Instruments for composers, producers and songwriters.
> ...




That sounds fantastic!


----------



## constaneum (Feb 10, 2022)

great ! instant download !


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Feb 10, 2022)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Figured I'd try it as a section leader, also used it as a placeholder soloist till I bring in a human who actually does this full time, in a few minutes playing not bad. The rest of the section is Session Hrns Pro.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtdzyyt0x8i7haw/Groove%205b%2010%2023.mp3?dl=0


just discovered this. I really enjoyed the track! Gave me some kind of George Benson vibe which I totally dig! Thanks for sharing <3


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Feb 10, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> The Freebies
> 
> 
> Free Kontakt Instruments for composers, producers and songwriters.
> ...



his work with the mod wheel is quite interesting!!


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 10, 2022)

Gosh this is a nice freebie!!


----------



## Jrides (Feb 10, 2022)

I always thought this trumpet sounded really good. Was curious about it. Now I get to try it.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 10, 2022)

Much appreciated ! Pulse Downloader right now ! 🤩


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 10, 2022)

Yes, this trumpet will do just nicely, thank you!

EDIT: Oops! Posted in the wrong place. This is the freebie Legato Trumpet. The full Sasaki is even better. No heavy effects are needed on either.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 10, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yes, this trumpet will do just nicely, thank you!


eek ! Blackhole effect pulling me in ? 🧑🏻‍🦯


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 10, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> eek ! Blackhole effect pulling me in ? 🧑🏻‍🦯



No sir! Tai Chi! Plus a couple of amp sims and EQ.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 10, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> No sir! Tai Chi! Plus a couple of amp sims and EQ.


Oops ! Foundry effect took its toll !


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Feb 10, 2022)

Wow! Thank you Aaron.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Feb 10, 2022)

@Aaron Sapp is this free trumpet the one you referred to in the Austin Sax thread?

_For those wondering - the louder/brassy trumpet work you hear in the demos is our new "Fat Lead" solo legato patch, which will be a free update for all Sasaki Trumpet owners very soon!_

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 10, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> @Aaron Sapp is this free trumpet the one you referred to in the Austin Sax thread?
> 
> _For those wondering - the louder/brassy trumpet work you hear in the demos is our new "Fat Lead" solo legato patch, which will be a free update for all Sasaki Trumpet owners very soon!_
> 
> Scarlet Jerry


Hi Scarlett,

No, it is not. As mentioned in that post, the brassy patch will be a free update for Sasaki Trumpet owners. The freebie is separate.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 14, 2022)

*UPDATE:* We’ve submitted a free update to all existing customers of Sasaki Trumpet. Update the library through Pulse and our new “Fat Lead” patches will drop into the Instruments folder (just so long as the folder structure/destination hasn’t been messed with). This is the louder/brassier trumpet that can be heard in our Austin Saxes demos (especially “Lost Woods”). 

We’ve also introduced the Austin Bundle that includes both the trumpet and saxes. Enjoy!


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Feb 15, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> We’ve also introduced the Austin Bundle that includes both the trumpet and saxes. Enjoy!


The page header is still vocal bundle btw.
Is there complete your bundle possibility?


----------



## Jrides (Feb 15, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> *UPDATE:* We’ve submitted a free update to all existing customers of Sasaki Trumpet. Update the library through Pulse and our new “Fat Lead” patches will drop into the Instruments folder (just so long as the folder structure/destination hasn’t been messed with). This is the louder/brassier trumpet that can be heard in our Austin Saxes demos (especially “Lost Woods”).
> 
> We’ve also introduced the Austin Bundle that includes both the trumpet and saxes. Enjoy!


I think a demo specifically showing off the new patch would go a long way to sell more of these. There’s so much going on in the saxophone demos. One of the things holding me back from purchasing this trumpet, was the lack of a higher energy type brassier layer.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> *UPDATE:* We’ve submitted a free update to all existing customers of Sasaki Trumpet. Update the library through Pulse and our new “Fat Lead” patches will drop into the Instruments folder (just so long as the folder structure/destination hasn’t been messed with). This is the louder/brassier trumpet that can be heard in our Austin Saxes demos (especially “Lost Woods”).
> 
> We’ve also introduced the Austin Bundle that includes both the trumpet and saxes. Enjoy!


Hi @Aaron Sapp ,

I checked PULSE downloader this morning, to see if there was any update showing up for the Sasaki Trumpet, but there wasn't any update. When can we expect the update to show up in PULSE ?

Oh, the Free Trumpet sounds wonderful. 

Thanks.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Feb 15, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Aaron Sapp ,
> 
> I checked PULSE downloader this morning, to see if there was any update showing up for the Sasaki Trumpet, but there wasn't any update. When can we expect the update to show up in PULSE ?
> 
> ...


Is your product showing as Installed ("open" button) or Not installed ("install" button)?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Is your product showing as Installed ("open" button) or Not installed ("install" button)?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Feb 15, 2022)

muziksculp said:


>


Can you drop us an email to [email protected] and we can take a look?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Can you drop us an email to [email protected] and we can take a look?


Sure. Was I supposed to see 'UPDATE' instead of 'OPEN' below the library graphics ?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Feb 15, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Sure. Was I supposed to see 'UPDATE' instead of 'OPEN' below the library graphics ?


It will show Update Available. I think you're still on a very old version of the app that is since depreciated but drop us an email and we can have a look


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> It will show Update Available. I think you're still on a very old version of the app that is since depreciated but drop us an email and we can have a look


My version of PULSE is 40.2.0 Is that not the latest version ?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2022)

OK, UPDATE showing up after I had PULSE look for updates manually, by clicking on 'Check for Product Update' in the Preferences.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2022)

@pulsedownloader ,

Was the UPDATE supposed to show up automatically, or I had to manually click 'Look for Updates' ? 

Thanks.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Feb 15, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> @pulsedownloader ,
> 
> Was the UPDATE supposed to show up automatically, or I had to manually click 'Look for Updates' ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. Click on "Check for Pulse Updates" in Preferences and your app will update to the latest version too


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Yes. Click on "Check for Pulse Updates" in Preferences and your app will update to the latest version too


PULSE 40.2.0 is my current installed version, and it gives me a message it is up to date.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Feb 15, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> PULSE 40.2.0 is my current installed version, and it gives me a message it is up to date.


Sounds like you might have a firewall blocking Pulse. Can you email us please?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Sounds like you might have a firewall blocking Pulse. Can you email us please?


OK. e-mailed you.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi @pulsedownloader ,

I noticed that the latest version of PULSE is 40.2.3 , do you recommend I un-install my 40.2.0 version, and install the latest 40.2.3 version ? 

I'm guessing I just have to login to the App., and it will show my installed libraries again. 

Thanks


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

In case anyone is interested in the fat lead patch:


----------



## Drjay (Feb 15, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> *UPDATE:* We’ve submitted a free update to all existing customers of Sasaki Trumpet. Update the library through Pulse and our new “Fat Lead” patches will drop into the Instruments folder (just so long as the folder structure/destination hasn’t been messed with). This is the louder/brassier trumpet that can be heard in our Austin Saxes demos (especially “Lost Woods”).
> 
> We’ve also introduced the Austin Bundle that includes both the trumpet and saxes. Enjoy!


Is there an upgrade path to the bundle for owners of either the saxes or the trumpets?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 15, 2022)

Drjay said:


> Is there an upgrade path to the bundle for owners of either the saxes or the trumpets?


At this time we don't have a "complete-your-bundle" program for any of our products.


----------



## chapbot (Feb 15, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> In case anyone is interested in the fat lead patch:



Just checking to see if anybody did a demo yet lol thanks


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

chapbot said:


> Just checking to see if anybody did a demo yet lol thanks


You got it brotha haha


----------

